# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  TÃ¬m Ä‘á»‹a chá»‰ IP cá»§a mÃ¡y khÃ¡c ?

## daianevent

*Tìm địa chỉ IP của máy khác ?*

Mình đang học lập trình mạng, mình muốn khi form load lên thì phần mềm tự động dò tất cả địa chỉ IP của các máy khác trong workgroup hiện lên một listbox một cách tự động thì fải làm thế nào ? có ai bít không, chỉ giúp mình với !!!:d

----------


## 2edu

cái này thì có phần mềm,bạn vào đây tham khảo nha http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=6396

----------


## trananh607

mình muốn biết địa chỉ:"tên và số IP" của máy tính người khác thì phải làm sao?

----------

